

Ask HN: Best hosted blog for coders? - willvarfar

I really like stackoverflow post editing - it has live preview, it supports code snippets and such really well, and it has wiki-like versioning.<p>Are there any blogging services that have such a simple posting system?<p>(And I'm seriously not happy with posterous.  They are so not it for coders.)
======
cjoh
While it's not entirely hosted, I've been really happy with toto lately. I'm
using it to run infovegan.com. It takes all of 10 seconds to set up, and
posting is done through markdown and git. Optimized to host on heroku, which
can handle you for free up to a point.

Here's a great link to get you started with toto:

<http://fadeyev.net/2010/05/10/getting-started-with-toto/>

~~~
ggchappell
I'm looking into getting a toto-based blog going, and yes, it is easy to get
started with. However, I'm finding a bit of a lack of info on middle-level
stuff: are there CSS themes out there that work with it? How do I handle
things like permalinks, tags, a table of contents, trackbacks, etc.?

Probably there's some "easy to find" file that I ought to be reading. Great.
Where is it?

------
pkaler
Sounds like you're looking for something like Gist rather than a blog.
<http://gist.github.com/>

